# 916.1 blue, lahaina maui hawaii



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

so my proudest catch yet,

started fishing when i could hold a pole at 3 years old. 25 years later and the fish of a lifetime comes. grew up fishing every day i could wether it was walnut creek for crawdads or the lake for whatever bit. i was a fireman and left the fire service with a smile to chase marlin. i bought my offshore boat, the no limit hooker 5 years ago. i fished port a as green as i could be. with the help of the guys from this board and the people i took out, i found my place in the world. with the desire to fish everyday, i found myself in kailua kona. no freakin clue what i was gettin into. i found a job there not payin off. i got an offer to run a boat in lahiana maui. i took it and was flown to lahaina the next day. jumped into a 42 bert without any experience. a week later i was head cap. 


my deckhand is johnny french. my first marlin ever was a 162 blue caught last week. i dont feel like i deserve a fish like the 916. 

we left kaho'olawe shoals with 3 mahi mahis in the fish bag. no one fishes the shoal area due to rough water, but there are fish there. i stayed a little late and was on a headin strait to lahaina harbor. dumb luck. i had a mom dad daughter and daughters fiance from colorado on board. they were stoked to have the 3 mahis. mom was up next in the chair and i told her we had a small chance for an ono on the way in, we run 5 lines short side corner, short side rigger with purple soft head, long corner, long rigger on starboard side. center rigger with a small purple softy. the short rigger goes off. mom gets in the chair. i thought it was an ono, i didnt see the fish bite. she didnt know she was hooked for 10 seconds or so. she came up to the surface and i swore she was 450 to 500. i said marlin, mom freaked out dropped the lever drag down to free spool gettin out of the chair. johnny bumped the drag back up just under strike, the chair did a 90 degree turn to the port. chair was still locked down, how we didnt lose the fish then i dont know. the 130 is still in the port side of the chair while johnny brings in the short corner. i see all dacron and little left of the spool. i back down hard port side and johnny starts bringing in the line. long corner and long rigger. starbrd side, go up in front of the bow. center shotgun is i dont frieakin know where. we get a couple hundred feet of dacron back and i go forward starboard to the last place i saw her jumping. i didnt watch her very much, i was watching the spool and getting trevor to bring in long corner and long rigger. once he had the 2 lines in, i turned strboard forward and go to the last place i saw her. we had a big loop in the line and trevor a football linebacker from mesa state gets in the chair, obviously. he gets plenty of line in and when i saw mono, i turned starboard to put her aft. for an hour in a half i backed on her slowly keeping the 130 line right off the swim step. after lookin at the gps, she had us backing down for almost 2 miles. it got to the point of where i couldnt back down at all. if i was forward she was taking line, kinda like dead weight but pulling. i still think its a 500 at most. i have rear deck controls and had it in neautral most of the time with me just adjusting to her direction keepin the line center to the boat. i would occasionally jump from the swim step to the controls. i was gently handlining her up to get a few inches at a time. i finally had johhny bump the controls while i was on the swim step. 30 minutes of this i saw her. i knew she was bigger than i thought tho when i felt the line as i was handlining. still no clue she was bigger than 600 now. i get to leader with no offense to johhny, i was on the controls trying to leader the fish at the same time. he just didnt have the wiring fish thing down and i felt i had a better grasp on it from the handline ahi jigging i did before. i took a couple wraps and she started going under the boat port side, johnny took a wrap to hold on to her while i bumped the boat forward. i had to have it in neautral just to get her up. i bumped her forward nicking her with the port wheel a bit. she came back port side with johhny so wide eyed in a tunnel. i grabbed the 700 momo and wired her till i had her bill. johhny on the spot had to fly gaffs in her right shoulder. johhny dropped the boat in neutral and i walked her over to stsrboard side to the fish door, she was still alive but not a lot of fight. 4 of us pulled her through the door fireman style of a 3 count then pull. her bill was as far as we could get forward and i tail wrapped a mooring line to her tail end and cleated it off on port stern cleat. i collapse on the deck happy to have a 600 or less marlin. we come in and tie the boat up. one of the other captains said something about being over 800 and i couldnt believe it. we get the fish wenched up and the measurements said it was close to if not a grander. i just melted when i heard that with many mixed emotions. we had her weighed in at 916.1. another well respected captsin told me later if she had something in her stomach and hadnt laid her eggs yet she would be a defineate grander. he said she was a grander before the spawn. 


i respect her more than anyone could know and i also know she wouldnt have lived after the hook up. she was sold and will be sold as smoked marlin. 

thank you to everyone who helped teach me and help me in the past, mostly all 2coolers. 

tim


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

f


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

d


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

d


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats! Man that is one monster fish!


----------



## 300 R.U.M.-DUM (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE:::my first marlin ever was a 162 blue caught last week. i dont feel like i deserve a fish like the 916.

Brother, don't believe that!!!! You have accomplished what many others have been trying to do for many many years and still have not succeeded...Dream come true in my book along with many sacrifices to get there! GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Tim, I guess that is your name. I only know you from this board. That is one awesome adventure you just described. I didn't understand a word of it, but then again, I just jugline for catfish.

Looks like living your dream is paying off big time. Congratulations big time too.

And to think I get that excited over a 30 plus pound catfish.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

congratz!...........

now go get one that puts that one to shame!...........


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

that is awesome tim, been waiting to see the pics. congrats


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Awesome catch Tim. It looks to me like you busted your butt to catch that fish and very much deserve it. Just reading your report wore me out. Once again Congrats on the catch of a life time.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Tim,

That was awesome. If you come back to visit during deer season, I owe you a hunt just for the story alone. The more you catch the better you will become. keep it up and keep in touch.

Mike


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

WOW....don't know what to say, but WOW! Yer hard work and determination have paid off big-time. Congrats Tim!


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

That there is insane! Congrats!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

What a rush! That fish is huge. mahalo


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Hawaii-that's nice. 

The babes-no big deal, there are lots of women out there.

Getting paid to fish-that's pretty cool.

Being captain of a sportfisher-that's getting to be a little creepy.

Catching a 916 pound marlin! You've crossed the line now. That's too much man!

Way to go Tim!!!

May it be the first of many big ones.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Tim, that is awesome.. You are doing Texans Proud over there.. Congrats !!! Keep livin the dream!!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

congrats on the big girl. the fish gods gave you one of the best. hope you kept her swatter. a grander has a nice fat bill. aloha


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

I got goosebumps looking at those pictures - congrats!! At this rate, they're going to have to put a camera crew from Versus on your boat and give you your own fishing show!


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

Awesome fish. Congrats!


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Great read Tim.....congrats.
T.K.


----------



## Mr.Warsaw (Jun 12, 2004)

*Marlin*

Congrats to you! What a rush!


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

Epic.


Congrats on a great fish and a great read.


----------



## kck (Feb 13, 2006)

That was awesome. Congrats.


----------



## JellyFish (Jul 23, 2004)

Congrats Tim and thanks for posting up the pics and the story.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Dude, seriously, you need to start working on a book of your adventures and misadventures! You are an inspiration even to us +50 folks. This one may be hard to top but if anyone can do it, you can. Keep em coming, and get yourself a nice deckhand of the female persuasion to help ole Johnny out there. Keep em comin'!!!!!


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Congrats, your life story (as we have seen it from the board) is bordering on ridiculous!!!

You do realize that your second marlin is bigger than any every taken from your home waters, right?

I would imagine bringing in a fish of that magnitude secures your job situation and future bookings for a while. Can't imagine better PR for a new captain!!!


Landlocked and insanely jealous, in my office at my 8-6 job . . . .


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Way to go vato!


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

Great story, I expect the swelling won't go down for some time. Glad to see it happen for you man. Now about the chicks..............


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

Sweet!!
Hope you kept the bill, wonder if you can keep that top dorsal fin/bone?

Whats the charters that you work on website????

I think that boat has caught a grander at least once?
http://www.hawaiifishingnews.com/grander_d.cfm?ID=555&order=Weight

Take Care & dont let up...


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Thanks for the pics and a wonderful story. I believe you deserve every ounce of that fish. Way to go!


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

man those are some bad-*** pictures!! Congrats on the fish of a lifetime!!


----------



## CAPI TRAV (Dec 16, 2004)

Way to go brother, tight lines!


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Very nice!

Keep up the good work and congrats









AGF


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks like things are breaking your way and your hard work is paying off.


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

*Holy billfish, Batman!*

Way to go, Timmy!!! Holy #*@^!!!!
Nice fish. How was that linebacker afterwards? Need to get back to training?


----------



## gmassey (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice catch man!


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

kick *** fish..Tim good job.. fly the Texas flag when possible..


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

*Wow !*

Great story, great pics, GREAT FISH! Tim, you might want to change your Avatar now.


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

way to go Tim!. Its nice to see someone reach thier goal when they work as hard as you did to get there.
gary


----------



## TRAVO (May 29, 2008)

Amazing story! Congrats, you deserve it. I'm jealous. How long did it take to get her in?


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Tim that is one nice fish it put's my little 219lb yellow fin to shame. Great job and pic's Thank's for sharing. Aloha


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Way to go Tim!!!


----------



## Kosta (May 22, 2004)

That's it, you're done. Come on home! Getting a fish like that to the boat is a great acomplishment and a true test of patience under pressure. Looks like you'll become "old man of the sea" one day.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

awesome fish!!


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Dude, I read that story and I couldnt stop reading....Super Congrats...


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Tim,

you're obviously living life right man, and I bet there are a coup0le hundred guys that would love to be in your place.

congratulations on the fish... you've got some kick *** fish-karma buddy!


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

coastal said:


> so my proudest catch yet,
> 
> i dont feel like i deserve a fish like the 916.
> tim


If you make the effort to get out on the ocean enough, anything can happen. You have made the effort so you do deserve a fish like that. Congratulations! :cheers:

Now maybe you don't deserve some of the girls you've had, but that's a different story. :wink:


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

Dude!!!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

What an incredible story and an incredible fish! Hemmingway would be proud!

Living life the way it should be!! Keep it up!


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Aloha Tim, & congrats! Sounds like you were extremely lucky to keep her hooked up (especially on a lure), from that read. Sounds like you won't be coming back to fish Texas on the hooker anytime soon. Living by a thread, has paid off, & don't stop living the dream. Stay away from marriage for a few years, & take life by the horns. A lot of 2coolers are living you're dream, through you're reports. I was lucky enough to experience fishing Hawaii at age 25 like you, & wouldn't trade away the experiences for a cool million. Young & carefree, is kinda like Mastercard PRICELESS! Great pics & keep em coming! Aloha Brah!


----------



## ReelEasy (Jan 23, 2006)

SWEEET!


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

*LineBacker....*



BeeGee said:


> How was that linebacker afterwards? Need to get back to training?


Tim said he was from "mesa state" If he were from Ohio State, he would have been toast!!!!

LOL!!!!!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats! And thanks for sharing the story and pics.

Don't sale yourself short. You're really making things happen for yourself. We'll see you next in Marlin magazine.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

In the words of Frank Barone...Holy [email protected]!!

Great work Tim. I know you've hit some speed bumps along the way, but I am always intrigued by your life adventures. Keep it up bro.

Kelly


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

All I can say is wow!!!!! When are you going to take me out for a trip over there???

do you think if I flew over you could give a fellow Sea Academy dude a lower price??? HAHA

Oh well I am stuck here running bay trips and dreaming of big Marlin...  lol lol jk Congrats on the fish and I am glad everything is working out!!!


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

Great catch Tim!! Thanks for the pictures and the story.

Scott


----------



## Blue Dog 2 (Dec 6, 2005)

2 cool man, Don't even Know you and like you!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

are they good to eat


----------



## Buda Blue Water Boy (May 24, 2004)

*Great Stuff!!!*

Wish I could take credit for that since I taught you everything you know!!! 

Something wrong with this picture, I am hanging out with the wife and kids at Disney, and you are catching 1,000 lb marlins and talking some fishing lingo I don't even understand- 

I did catch around a 75 lb Sailfish on my boat a few years back with Alfonzo on dead bait behind a shrimper, with an Academy store bought double steel leader- (it was Alfonzo's tackle, not mine) , Sounds like our sail would have been good bait for your monster!!!

Glad things are working out for you, but still wish you were still here in Texas!!!

Sorry I missed your call the other day, would have liked to hear the story first hand!!!

Larry

P.S. Think you can get a pic of that fish with Amy in the picture!!!


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

congrats on the monster!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Congrats Tim and thanks for posting up the pics and the story.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

congrats man way to live the dream most of us have


----------



## CP (Aug 6, 2005)

*Congrats on a beautiful fish, but I have 1 question.....*

You said nobody fishes the shoals because it is rough. What kind of diseal fumes have you been breathing??? I haven't seen water that calm since last year.

Great story beautiful fish.

-CP


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

cp, yeah, i was under the impression that it was rough there everyday, i was just going out there everyother day catching something and never saw anyone there. i was just told by one of the deckhands no one else wants to get there boat and crew salty. i just didnt pick my days right, i havnt figured out the weather here yet. 

the guy talkin about lettin the marlin go has no idea. 

900 lb fish with a 2 valve heart, even in a 2 hour fight is going to die. we pulled her on board and she looked at us for a few minutes and was dead. even if i didnt prop her she was going to die, no matter what. ive gone thru a lot of mental emotional ups and downs for killing her but ive come to the conclusion it was her time. i think she was already tired when she bit. 

thanks for the congradulations tho.


i appreciate all the congrads.

still an unbelievable moment, id like to keep the drama on another post, not this one please.

thanks

tim


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

*Way to go Tim!*

Congrats on the big marlin and looks like you have come a long way in a few years (see pic below of Tim's first offshore boat). Keep chasing the dream cause we all need someone to do it for those of us to chicken to do it ourselves!


----------



## snipinglizard (May 21, 2006)

awesome tim!!congrats and you really deserve that catch!!keep livin ur dream and just take us along with ur pics and stories.big fish deserve big praises!


----------



## Derekhie (May 30, 2006)

Awesome Tim, keep it up. Your sure making us Texans look good.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Thats one heck of a fish!!! Congrats!!


----------



## maui mark (Jun 17, 2008)

nice fish capt. you made all the right decisions. hopefully you get a grander. stay on em. i got a little dizzy trying to read your story but it was awesome. tight lines


----------



## the kingfish (Jan 5, 2006)

Awesome fish Congrtats!


----------

